# Hip dysplasia?



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a question Sir Lovkins was running at high speeds (zoomies) and his back left leg went limp. He whimpered, I ran over and he started hobboling (sp). After a few minutes he seemed to be fine but I am wonder if he hurt his hip. He does not seem to display any signs of pain. He is still running and playing, but to me it does seem like that leg kicks out a little now when he runs? What do ya'll think? I definately getting pet insurance monday.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh no . Well, most common reason could be a muscle sprain/strain. Then, I'd also consider luxating patella that could have transiently "popped" out of place. check his foot pads and each joint to see if you can localize any tender points. LP's are more common than hip dysplasia in maltese but there are a few pups on SM that have had hip issues  I'd let Sir Lovkins have rest over the next few days and see the vet so she/he can do a formal exam. I hope it's just a pulled muscle as those usually resolve with rest +/- pain meds if needed.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Our tinies often have luxating patellas. Google it. At any rate it means the patella slips out of place. It can be just a minor annoyance or really painful with a need for surgical correction. My bichon Fifer had it to a minor degree and all it amounted to was him skipping for a few steps. Let us hope that that is as far as it goes with precious Loveeeekins. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't know what that could be but would like to say that health insurance is something I would not do without. I did not have it for my first furbaby who has since passed but went through major expenses with her. I now have another baby, Zoe and I got health insurance immediately.

I researched several plans had Petplan was the most reasonable with the best options. It's worth looking into.

I hope that Sir Lovkins doesn't have any other issues with his leg.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My grandmother had a Yorkie with hip dysplasia. He never showed any signs of it until he was older. He didn't limp, he just started walking like a woman walking and kind of shaking her hips, from side to side. (that's the best way I can describe it) My Eerie;at the bridge) was running full speed and turned and tore his ACL. I hope the Lovkins just maybe pulled something and all will be well. When my fluffs go out with me in the yard and take off running, I always cringe, and yell SLOW DOWN!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello there how are you poor little lovkins my Luna did this in November and it was Luxating patella keep an eye on him he will do it again i it something like luxating patella xoxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christina - not sure what it is. I would think more likely LP than dysplasia but could be wrong. If I were you I would get insurance ASAP. I have PetPlan and have been very happy with it.


----------

